# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Filter for 75 gal



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

I was going to do a Eheim 2026 pro and only it for the 75 gal... but the retailer is sold out and I am impatient... it is rated for up to 92 gals... I am thinking of going with the eheim 2217 which has 260 something GPH flow rate and is rated for 160... to much? Is it a good enough filter? Its cheaper than the pro... but I am not exactly sure what the diff is between the pro series and the non...


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

I was going to do a Eheim 2026 pro and only it for the 75 gal... but the retailer is sold out and I am impatient... it is rated for up to 92 gals... I am thinking of going with the eheim 2217 which has 260 something GPH flow rate and is rated for 160... to much? Is it a good enough filter? Its cheaper than the pro... but I am not exactly sure what the diff is between the pro series and the non...


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

totally in left field, you could also go with a rena filstar XP3. i have one on my 65 gallon and i love it. if you are an eheim-only fan though, i can't give you much direction. i have 2 filstars and i have no reason to jump to the more expensive eheim line.

JP


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I use two Fluval 304. One I run a 1000 CO2 reactor thru that cuts the flow down a bit. I am happy with them. I use FLuval on all my large tanks. No real reason its just what I started with and I haven't had any problems. My friend uses a Eheim 2026 pro on his 75gal. It works fine but he uses a internal CO2 reactor. I can move more water then he does faster. I like to turn over water at lest 3 times/hour .

Hawk


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

The ehein 2217m would turn it over more than 3x an hour... so that should be plenty right? What is the real diff between the pro and the non pro series?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

That should be fine. But remember that if you add a external CO2 reactor on the out flow you lose some of the flow. Thats why I use two filters on my 75gal. I use a Fluval 304 on a 36gal bow tank which is over kill, but after adding a external reactor its just right. 

Hawk


----------



## imported_JanS (Jan 31, 2004)

I run the 2217 on one of my tanks and love it.
The biggest difference is that the pro's have baskets inside which makes it easier for cleaning, etc.


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 18, 2003)

I would stick with the 2026. I have been running one on a 72g for a couple of years now with no problems. You can find the 2026 at many of the online retailers for as good or better price than you will find at any LFS. Best of luck to you........


----------



## imported_Mike (Feb 7, 2003)

I run 2 filstar XP3 filters on my 75 gal tank. One, I run a CO2 reactor through it and the other, I run it through a UV sterilizer. The water is crystal clear, the filters are fabulous and the flow rate works out just fine since I am running them through the UV light and the reactor. Your tall plants in the background certainly reduces the flow rate when they fill in, too. I don't think one filter would be enough in my tank.

Mike


----------



## farm41 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have a filstar xp2 on my 75, been running on this tank for a year, it's been in service here for 3 years, doing duty on a 55 for 2 years previous to the 75, water is crystal clear. No problems filtering. Great filter, reliable.


----------



## Garmoni (Dec 24, 2003)

If you don’t intend to swap media in and out of it on a consistent basis than the 2217 will server your needs just fine. I have had mine up and running for almost 10 years now with out a single problem. It’s a basic consistent performer.


----------

